# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Простой форума 19.02.2008-26.02.2008

## grey

Можно было форум восстановить и раньше но тогда, бы потерялись сообщения за последний месяц помоему, поэтому пришлось так долго решать проблему. На решение проблемы ушло много нервных и материальных затрат, но это неважно сейчас  :Smile: 

Сейчас форум работает с последней версией базы сообщений, так что ничего не потеряно.

Простой был из-за недобросовестного хостера, а не другой проблемы, о которой многие подумали  :Smile:

----------


## sinbound

Спасибо, grey! Рад снова быть здесь  :Smile:

----------


## Психиатр

---

----------


## Агата

УУУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРАААААААААААА!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! МЫ СНОВА ВМЕСТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kate

Так здорово что форум восстановили...

----------


## Агата

> а не другой проблемы, о которой многие подумали


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Психоделика

я очнеь рада что форум вернулся!!!!!!!!! ерспект всем кто помог ему в этом :!:

----------


## lastlucifer

Господи, как я рад вас видеть...

----------


## Roman

Здорово или нет... а молодцы--суицида-форума бойцы!!!  
Grey, а за чей счёт это было сделано? (если не секрет). Сайт отличный.)

----------


## Anubis

Мои поздравления! Как хорошо что этот ресурс - одно из немногих мест в  рунете, где такие как мы можем пообщаться, опять в строю!

----------


## tventin2

Временное закрытие форума чуть не довело до су по третьему кругу)))

----------


## Agains

grey-слушай а почему некоторые люди в часности Sonata nebo не могут зайти на форум под своими никами

----------


## grey

*Roman*
на мои, заплатил хостеру-барыге как за пол-года, но зато сообщения не потерялись  :Smile: 
*Agains*
Это не связано с простоем. Может просто письмо не дошло с подтверждением или ещё что, пусть пишут мне на почту

----------


## TUSKA

*grey*
А можно я тебе денег дам?

----------


## grey

> *grey*
> А можно я тебе денег дам?


 нет, спасибо, свои есть  :Smile:  да ещё и от девушки брать...)
больше пользы мне будет если найдётся такой человек, который знает нормальный недорогой зарубежный хостинг

----------


## 25ый

как это мило, еще и сообщили о том, что форум вновь работает. приятно, приятно. спасибо

----------


## иртенев

превосходно, а то я уж думал все......))))))

----------


## Roman

н-да... Grey, а ты молодец....слов нет.

----------


## kotenok_gav

+1

----------


## stre10k

Молодец, что довел до восстановления.

----------


## grey

Извиняюсь за дезинформацию после прошлого восстановления форума!
Пришлось опять менять хостинг.
Надеюсь я сейчас форум восстановил на более долгий срок чем неделю назад  :Smile:

----------


## belladona

нарооод, я в толпееееееее, я вамиииииииииииии!:-)

----------


## rezzo

Милых дам, с праздником! Живите и радуйтесь, а на данный ресурс заходите только в целях саморазвития.

----------


## grey

> Милых дам, с праздником! Живите и радуйтесь, а на данный ресурс заходите только в целях саморазвития.


 тема по 8 марта здесь : http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1553  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

*grey*, ты рулишь! спасиб те! респект в общем!

----------


## grey

> а что если организовать некий "запасной форум"? на случай таких вот падений основного


 идея очень хорошая!
попробую  :Smile:

----------


## 25ый

> Сообщение от pulsewave
> 
> а что если организовать некий "запасной форум"? на случай таких вот падений основного 
> 
> 
>  идея очень хорошая!
> попробую


 о! ага,
и однажды он станет основным.
не, надо решать вопрос с хостингом и тд, а не заниматься странными вещами...
пс.
и снова приятно, блин, когда сообщают, что форум восстановлен!
fuck! люблю я почту...

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от pulsewave
> 
> ...


 я не имел ввиду делать ещё один отдельный suicide-forum-2.com, хочу захостить базу где она будет спокойно лежать и эти 2 форума будут с одинаковым содержанием, но будут размещены на разных хостах.
хотя пока мне не до этого как оказалось  :Smile:

----------


## riogo

> я не имел ввиду делать ещё один отдельный suicide-forum-2.com, хочу захостить базу где она будет спокойно лежать и эти 2 форума будут с одинаковым содержанием, но будут размещены на разных хостах.
> хотя пока мне не до этого как оказалось


 хорошая идея

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> я не имел ввиду делать ещё один отдельный suicide-forum-2.com, хочу захостить базу где она будет спокойно лежать и эти 2 форума будут с одинаковым содержанием, но будут размещены на разных хостах.
> хотя пока мне не до этого как оказалось 
> 
> 
>  хорошая идея


 Это будет правильно, если бекап будет храниться на другом хосте, но это опять же дополнительные расходы.

На счет буржуйского хоста обратись к *nordmen*, он разберается в этом.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> я не имел ввиду делать ещё один отдельный suicide-forum-2.com, хочу захостить базу где она будет спокойно лежать и эти 2 форума будут с одинаковым содержанием, но будут размещены на разных хостах.
> хотя пока мне не до этого как оказалось 
> 
> 
>  хорошая идея

----------


## grey

*после почти месячного простоя с 10 апреля вроде сегодня форум восстановлен*
поставлен на очень тормозной американский хостинг, так что очень долго загружается.
вобщем снова работаем  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

Усё мы теперь ФСБ и СБУ не боимся)), за нами ФБР и ЦРУ)))
USA forever

----------


## IncognitO

)) ура ура! ))) а вертолёты будут? )

----------


## Hildebrandt25

я так рад! эт супер!

----------


## Агата

и я счастлива=)))) с одной стороны.. а с другой... возобновленная работа форума означает, что у меня опять счета за инет будут не ниже 4000 рэ...=(

----------


## IncognitO

ну, за удовольствия надо платить. и вообще анлим рулит )

----------


## Striker

грэй, огромное спасибо за форум!

----------


## smileboy

Ну не ужели??? Наконец!!! А то уж думал всё форум встал... Grey спасибо!

----------


## smileboy

грей а как дела обстоят с авами??? ставить будешь?
да и ещё вопросик. после отправки сообщения заглавные буквы автоматически переводяца на прописные. это глюк вашей конторы или у мну опера лагает???

----------


## grey

> грей а как дела обстоят с авами??? ставить будешь?
> да и ещё вопросик. после отправки сообщения заглавные буквы автоматически переводяца на прописные. это глюк вашей конторы или у мну опера лагает???


 проверь авы сейчас.
про буквы точно не знаю. у некоторых они пишутся заглавными у некоторых не пишутся. не знаю почему так, да и по-мне так это не нужно, я заглавные вообще не использую  :Smile:

----------


## grey

Форум восстановлен *22 мая*. В этот раз простаивал 2 недели.
Сейчас он на новом хостинге. Так как на хостинг нет смысла опять надеятся, то создаю несколько зеркал форума (подробнее).
Надеюсь сейчас форум будет жить долго :Smile:

----------


## smileboy

О как? Работает? Опять? Блин прям проклятие какое наложили на форум этот))) Так и не хотят чтоп работал. *Grey* форум скока будет работать??? А то что-то желание пропадает постоянно ждать... И бегать с сайта на сайт.  Думаю не у меня одного... А каковы причины простоя???

----------


## grey

> О как? Работает? Опять? Блин прям проклятие какое наложили на форум этот))) Так и не хотят чтоп работал. *Grey* форум скока будет работать??? А то что-то желание пропадает постоянно ждать... И бегать с сайта на сайт.  Думаю не у меня одного... А каковы причины простоя???


 причина - рубен написал хостеру что типа суд постановил что форум противозаконный. хотя это он в фотошопе похоже набросал эту заяву, а хостер пуганый - повёлся.

----------


## grey

В прошлый раз форум не продержался и пары дней(
Посмотрим что сейчас будет) Сейчас форум поставлен на жалобоустойчивый хостинг. Надеюсь он оправдает себя. Так как такой хостинг не дешёвый, то если вам есть что пожертвовать на жзнь форума, то это можно сделать здесь.

----------


## WICKED

а авы так и не ставятца

----------


## CorpseGrinder

надеюсь форум будет работать. и с чем связана смена дизайна, а то я уже привык к старому?

----------


## grey

> надеюсь форум будет работать. и с чем связана смена дизайна, а то я уже привык к старому?


 я тоже надеюсь)
дизайн обсуждаем в параллельной темке)

----------


## Freezer2007

у меня надежда есть, а вот мозги бьют в писимизм(((((

----------


## MATARIEL

хорошо что заработал.. надеемся на хостинг.

----------

